#ubuntu-cloud 2011-08-08
<maruq> hi, not sure if I'm in the right room, but seem to having an issue with Ubuntu AMIs + EBS volumes
<maruq> I'm using AMIs based on Alestic ami-06ad526f, when I attach an EBS volume it doesn't show up
<maruq> I went back to using that pure AMI (no mods), and same thing, no EBS volume
<maruq> It shows up fine on the 10.10 AMI (ami-ccf405a5) though
<maruq> also shows up fine on Amazon Linux
<maruq> I'm using the command line tools (ec2-create-volume, ec2-attach-volume, ec2-describe-volume)
<maruq> then logging in to the node, and trying to mount the volume (/dev/sdh) to my own dir (/mnt/redis)
<maruq> anyone got any ideas?
<flaccid> maruq: you should use the official canonical AMIs if not already
<flaccid> i know they certainly work
<flaccid> you'll find devices attached as /dev/xvd* not /dev/sd*
<flaccid> after attachment check /proc/partitions, fdisk -l and ec2-describe-volumes
<maruq> The ones on Alestic page say Canonical published?
<maruq> oh, thanks, I'll check xvdh
<maruq> seems to be there, thanks
<flaccid> np
<maruq> although AWS API seems to only take /dev/sd*, which in turn maps to /dev/xvd*
<maruq> ?
<flaccid> correct
<maruq> little confusing there… oh well, problem solved
<maruq> thanks
<flaccid> its because aws forked xen
<maruq> okay, although it seems to suggest on windows it'll take xvd*?
<maruq> I don't know enough about xen though
<flaccid> yes
<flaccid> xen virtual device..
<Udit> hi, I`m beginner to cloud OS. i have my minor project on cloud can u please suggest me some challenging and pratical project?
<maruq> okay, well, it seems to work. thanks
<flaccid> Udit: http://google.com/
<flaccid> Udit: or just see topic and make UEC your project, good luck
<flaccid> maruq: its because ubuntu would need to patch the kernel to support /dev/sd* on the instance..
<Udit> thanks, whats UEC?
<flaccid> Udit: follow and read the links in the topic
<maruq> @flaccid: okay, that's cool. I'll just note it down
<Udit> okay thanks
<Udit> :)
<maruq> @Udit: UEC = Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud (a sort of AWS EC2 on your own servers).
<Udit> its like eye OS??
<maruq> @Udit: Not sure what subject you're doing for, but sciences or maths usually have a lot of fun problems to solve
<Udit> ok
<Udit> do u noe abt the phovirtualbox
<Udit> ?
<flaccid> Udit: off-topic. goto #virtualbox
<Udit> thanks
<maruq> good luck
<Udit> which network oi need to select fr #virtualbox
<flaccid> this network
<Udit> ok thanks again
<codec> hmm.. i created an EMI with vmbuilder and am running it as m1.xlarge (20G disk on my UEC) but i only have a 10G sda in the instance?
<codec> is this related to calling vmbuilder with --rootsize=10240?
<kim0> codec: when you sudo fdisk -l .. do you see 20G
<codec> no
<kim0> hmm
<kim0> wait around someone should hopefully be able to help
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-08-09
<ubuntucloud893> help
<kim0> ubuntulog: hey what's up
<TeTeT> hggdh: hi, running into a problem registering my nc on a new cloud controller, cc.log excerpt is here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/662023/
<TeTeT> hggdh: any advice on how to continue debugging this problem?
<TeTeT> hggdh: this is in 11.04 with euca
<smoser> http://ubuntu-smoser.blogspot.com/2011/08/amazon-issues-with-ebs-affect-ubuntu.html
<smoser> nijaba, ^
<hggdh> TeTeT: sounds like your NC did not register
<TeTeT> hggdh: yeah, it's weird, it shows up with euca_conf --list-nodes and I can deregister/reigster it again and the keys are fresh on the NC
<TeTeT> hggdh: but somehow the CC does not like to talk to the NC, maybe some encryption problem
<kim0> AWS bugs eat your data
<nijaba> smoser: thanks
<gadgetdevil> Howdy, I am trying to implement Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud. I can not get any of my nodes to connect, and after running euca_conf --deregister-cluster my cluster name still shows up in /etc/eucalptus/eucalptus-cc.conf
<kernelfreak> Hi, id like to know if is possible using ubuntu cloud deply a vm with more the one network interface ?
<gadgetdevil> kernelfreak yes it is, you probably have to use euca-authorize or some other tool to attach another virtual network card to your vm, another idea would be to create a bridge in the VM and just assign two addresses from within the VM itself. I think that solution would be easier than figuring out how to configure KVM to create virtual NICs
<kernelfreak> gadgetdevil: thank you =)
<gadgetdevil> BTW I solved my problem (if read my last msg)
<gadgetdevil> np kernelfreak
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-08-10
<smoser> adam_g, https://code.launchpad.net/~smoser/+junk/cobbler-devenv
<smoser> adam_g, above, i'm interested in modifying it to "just work" with current ensemble, but i really dont think we're likely far off.
<koolhead17> kim0, elhoo
<kim0> koolhead17: hey o/
<koolhead17> supp dude
<kim0> all going good .. enjoying desktop summit ?
<koolhead17> kim0, hmm. met many people including mr. shuttleworth
<kim0> sounds like you're having fun then :)
<kim0> enjoy
<koolhead17> hmm. yes
<koolhead17> i saw people wearing oneric &  openstack t-shirts and when i asked them, they said they got it for free
<koolhead17> i felt !@#$
<koolhead17> since most of them didn`t knew what are the things :(
<adam_g> lol
<TeTeT> he he
<koolhead17> TeTeT, hey man.
<TeTeT> koolhead17: how do you like Berlin?
<koolhead17> adam_g, hehe. am serious :P its total !@#$ i thought i found few cloud guys in desktop conf :)
<koolhead17> TeTeT, yeah its very cold,
<koolhead17> planning to roam around city tomorrow.
<TeTeT> koolhead17: for Germany it's exceptionally cold for August, at least 5-10 degrees missing
<koolhead17> TeTeT, hehe. for me cold is below 18 degree :P
<TeTeT> koolhead17: wrong country then ;)
<koolhead17> TeTeT, hehe. i bought proper cloths so am fine/safe
<koolhead17> TREllis, hey
<adam_g> koolhead17: i believe there are more tshirts walking around than users :)
<koolhead17> BTW i want the marketing guys to turn bit smart, they should tell people what t-shirt means before giving it free
<koolhead17> BTW i want the marketing guys to turn bit smart, they should tell people what t-shirt means before giving it free :P
<koolhead17> TeTeT, pm
<gtaylor> So for those of you on EC2 or UEC, do you manually juggle SSH keys or do you authenticate over LDAP (or equivalent?)
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-08-11
<koolhead17> kim0, around?
<kim0> koolhead17: yeah
<hggdh> lborda: on the timestamp issue -- were the machines out of sync timewise?
<lborda> hggdh, very little
<hggdh> lborda: little like in a few mili/nano seconds?
<hggdh> or micro, for that matter ;-)
<lborda> hggdh, don't know exactly, yesterday i sent you the wrong logs one was from 04 and another from Aug 9th... i was too tired i guess
<lborda> hggdh, but anyway the config was wrong... it was timesync with external hosts instead of doing with the clc...
<hggdh> lborda: but yes, out-of-sync machines could cause problems.
<lborda> hggdh, yeah i've had this problem before with uec
<hggdh> this is why NTP is now required (or an equivalent)
<koolhead17> its compulsory (NTP) for time sync
<hggdh> you could set the CLC to get the time from elsewhere, and be a stratum 3 (or 4, or five...) to the UEC machines. As long as all of them are in sync with each other, we are cool
<koolhead17> TeTeT, hellos
<hggdh> koolhead17: a common time server is
<hggdh> (usually under NTP)
<koolhead17> hmm
<hggdh> koolhead17: due to http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1137-1/ -- if the servers are out-of-sync, you are going to see a lot of error messages like "Message replay detected.  Same signature was used within the last 15 minutes."
<hggdh> now, if they *are* in sync, and you see these messages, you should look more careuflly. Might be a flase positive, might not...
 * hggdh kicks own's dyslexia
<koolhead17> hggdh, :P
<TeTeT> hi koolhead17
<koolhead17> TeTeT, i am loving Germany
<koolhead17> :P
<TeTeT> koolhead17: glad to hear, stay here and study
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-08-12
<erichammond> If you have access to a VPC instance inside of us-east-1 and would be willing to check the DNS resolution of a hostname for me, let me know and I'll send you the host name privately.  I'm trying to propose a solution to a VPC problem with the Canonical Ubuntu AMIs.
<ubuntucloud973> I want to contribute to this project.
<koolhead17> hi all
<robbiew> koolhead17: hey
 * koolhead17 bows to robbiew 
 * robbiew tells koolhead17 there's no need to bow ;)
<koolhead17> robbiew, how have you been?
<robbiew> koolhead17: good...sprinting this week
<koolhead17> i have a complain to make canonical guys. please don`t give free t-shirts to those who don`t know what they are wearing :(
 * koolhead17 saw few guys wearing oneric t-shirt and they did not knew abbout it
<koolhead17> i went to them asking about it and they were clueless :(
<koolhead17> :)
<koolhead17> robbiew, working on orchestra?
<koolhead17> i mean the  sprint
<robbiew> koolhead17: how do you know Canonical gave them the shirt ;)
<robbiew> koolhead17: the team has been sprinting on LXC, Ensemble, OpenStack, and Orchestra
<koolhead17> robbiew, who else will get oneric t-shirts printed when its still in alpha :)
<koolhead17> BTW i met Mr. shuttleworth as well :)
<robbiew> koolhead17: anyone who attended UDS ;)
<koolhead17> robbiew, must be having fun there LXC, ensemble, Openstack Orchestra. woahh
 * koolhead17 feels bad. how come folks attending UDS don`t know about Oneric
 * koolhead17 will tweet
<robbiew> koolhead17: did you ever think that these folks who know about Oneiric may have had extra shirts...and given them away?
<koolhead17> robbiew, well i have just a request give t-shirt with purpose :P
<koolhead17> i saw someone wearing openstack t-shirt too and i thought ooh finally found someone at desktop summit but i was wrong :(
<erichammond> Here's a problem with Ubuntu AMIs on Amazon EC2 VPC: https://forums.aws.amazon.com/thread.jspa?threadID=73379
<erichammond> It looks like the best solution is for Canonical operations group to change DNS for EC2 apt repositories.  Can a Canonical person file an RT ticket to bring this to their attention?
<erichammond> smoser, kim0: ^^^
<SpamapS> erichammond: I think it should be pretty simple to have cloud-init detect VPC and point at an external mirror.
<SpamapS> erichammond: probably should open a bug against it to do just that.
<SpamapS> ah, bug 824947 does just that
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 824947 in cloud-init "EC2 apt repository DNS resolution on VPC instances" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/824947
<erichammond> SpamapS: Yes, I filed that, though I think the best solution is operational, not releasing new software and AMIs.
<erichammond> Amazon agrees that DNS is the best way to resolve this.
<erichammond> Apparently that's how RedHat solves this situation, too.
 * erichammond switches to a new battery
<SpamapS> I dunno, having the private ips used is quite popular...
<SpamapS> I wonder if we can cheat and only answer with the private IP when EC2's DNS servers ask. Don't the VPC's use different resolvers?
<SpamapS> erichammond: we have to do new images periodically anyway.. and there is a short term workaround.
<SpamapS> anyway, I agree that that would solve it, at the cost of bandwidth and speed.. hrm
<SpamapS> anyway, time to board my flight
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-08-13
<koolhead17> hi all
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-08-14
<flaccid> smoser: hmm, checking out cloud-init for porting. where is the master source ?
<flaccid> what in cloud-init requires cloud-utils out of box? is it really a dependency for cloud-init to work?
<erichammond> flaccid: smoser works on a completely different shift (early Eastern)
<flaccid> oh yeah np erichammond, i sent him an email
<erichammond> I think he wraps up his work day around 1pm our time.
<flaccid> erichammond: also finding time to address all your things regarding debian images from your mailing list reply
<erichammond> er, Pacific.  Not sure which timezone you're in, as you might not be situated near RightScale HQ.
<flaccid> i can do pretty much all of those requests. half were not done because this is on the side
<flaccid> i live in australia
<flaccid> so the real EST
<erichammond> heh, yeah.
<flaccid> aka AEST
<erichammond> I remember the first time I learned about that EST.  It was in the 80's when I was corresponding by email with a person doing research in 3d anti-aliasing.  I told him his clock was off because his emails were getting sent from the future and he educated me.
<flaccid> heheh, yeah we are +10:00 here
<flaccid> back to the future
<erichammond> It was also an eye opening experience with the Internet.  I had no idea I was corresponding with somebody in Australia, and he had no idea he was corresponding with a kid in college.
<flaccid> we tried to get access a much as we could. we missed most of the dotcom boom in those times
<erichammond> No, the 80's, not the 90's :)
<erichammond> In the 80
<flaccid> how early?
<flaccid> i was born in 81..
<erichammond> In the 80's, ".com" was despised.  Much preferred were .edu, .mil, .org
<erichammond> My first Internet experience was probably 1985 or 86.
<flaccid> unfortunately a tad too early for me chrono. i was there after albeit in AU
<flaccid> mine was before 1990 but its hard to place when
<erichammond> I believe my first email address was: uunet!wec!bwi!kgw2!esh
 * flaccid is jealous
